# VistaVG: A New Visual Style for XP Released by Me !



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

*VistaVG: A New Visual Style for XP Released by ~Vishal Gupta*

Hi guys!

I just wanted to share 2 visual styles, that I released a few days back at DeviantART.  

Initially I created them only for my personal use coz none of the available visual styles meet to my requirements, but then I thought of releasing them and now its done.  

So pls take a look at them and post ur comments.  

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/3761/newpictureno7.jpg


For those ppl who want "*Common Tasks*" in Left-side instead of Bottom, d/l following file:

**www.MegaShare.com/111669*

extract it and then copy it to following folder:

*%windir%\Resources\Themes\VistaVG\Shell\NormalColor*

There will be an existing file with same name, just overwrite that.

*Download Here*


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 12, 2006)

like i alays say dude, you are great...


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 12, 2006)

its cool and u r cool too..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

thnx guys!  
So sweet of u


----------



## anandk (Oct 12, 2006)

downloading vishal ! vil try it out ! keep up the good work


----------



## Josan (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Guys Thanks


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool ! especially dock icons.


----------



## shivkumar (Oct 12, 2006)

Downloaded the theme. looks nice. thanks man


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2006)

just looking by the preview, it does not have a shell style?


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 12, 2006)

Good ONE dude.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

thnx guys for ur valuable comments  



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> just looking by the preview, it does not have a shell style?


It has, actually I don't use Common Tasks, thats why I disabled it


----------



## JGuru (Oct 12, 2006)

That looks good. Good job @Vishal. Keep it up. In the future I want some original Themes
 fully developed by you. I know you can make one!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

thnx buddy for appreciating my work  

Though I hv no plan to develop any theme but may be in future I do?


----------



## n2casey (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice work Vishal. Keep it up.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks.How did you make it Vishal bhaiyya???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

thnx guys for ur response! 

@UFO007
I used only Resource Hacker


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Oct 13, 2006)

hey buddy u r simply gr8
thnx 4 this


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

thnx for ur comments


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks man really good theme


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

lol  
thnx guys for ur precious comments


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 14, 2006)

cool one man..


----------



## ruthless (Oct 14, 2006)

I downloaded the archive.
Now what should i do


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

^^
Extract the contents and u'll get a folder named *VistaVG*.
Copy this folder to *%windir%\Resources\Themes\* folder and u'll get this them in the *Appearance* tab of Desktop Properties. Otherwise u can directly double-click on the *VistaVG.msstyles* file in *VistaVG* folder  

And make sure u hv patched the *uxtheme.dll* file to allow 3rd parth visual styles, if u hv not then d/l and run Neowin Uxtheme Patcher


----------



## ruthless (Oct 14, 2006)

The link Shows the following error: 
*Error 404*

You have reached a non-existant url. This address is either outdated or incorrectly linked.
*www.llbbl.com/data/nw_uxpatcher.zip


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah! right.  

This link will work for sure:

Neowin UXtheme Multi-patcher v4.0


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

thankx again...and can you tell me what are the widget like icons in the screenshot?
P.S:even the above link doesn't work...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> thankx again...and can you tell me what are the widget like icons in the screenshot?


Its RKLauncher  


			
				jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> P.S:even the above link doesn't work...


Strange! It was working when I posted  

neway following links will work, I believe  

Uxtheme Multi-patcher 5.0
Universal UXTheme Patcher v2.1


----------



## sourav (Oct 14, 2006)

kya baat hai


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

thnx


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 15, 2006)

Consider me a n00b at this, i followed you steps as you have posted  but except my taskbar nothing has changed, folder icons, pointers, wallpapers etc etc havent changed at all!!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 15, 2006)

@Vishal-I followed your steps and it rocks man.Thanks .U R gr8. Plz give steps to modify the icons etc.Plz 

@jz2lp- The Link was working when I tried.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 15, 2006)

Downloaded but when I clicks on the file I gets the Property dialog box, but nothing happens


----------



## ruthless (Oct 15, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> Extract the contents and u'll get a folder named *VistaVG*.
> Copy this folder to *%windir%\Resources\Themes\* folder and u'll get this them in the *Appearance* tab of Desktop Properties. Otherwise u can directly double-click on the *VistaVG.msstyles* file in *VistaVG* folder
> 
> And make sure u hv patched the *uxtheme.dll* file to allow 3rd parth visual styles, if u hv not then d/l and run Neowin Uxtheme Patcher


 
Plz follow vishals advice
Dont use the link given in the Quote.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes! Follow the steps as ruthless suggested!

@ruthless
I changed all icons of *Shell32.dll* file using Resource Hacker!


----------



## king007 (Oct 15, 2006)

aquamatrix said:
			
		

> Consider me a n00b at this, i followed you steps as you have posted  but except my taskbar nothing has changed, folder icons, pointers, wallpapers etc etc havent changed at all!!



Same for me also, only the taskbar and start menu has changed.... 

Good work though Visha Gupta, efforts appreciated, repped u!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

thnx buddy  

But its just a visual style na, it'll not change icons, mouse pointers, wallpapers, etc. U'll hv to change them manually


----------



## king007 (Oct 16, 2006)

^^^Ok Vis(hal Gup)ta,  !

I understand that its just a visual style, anyways like I said, good job!
Thanks again for making my task bar and start menu look beautiful . 

But the icons get cut in the start menu (i know u said to increase size of icons) but it actually makes all icons too big and wierd, thats the only "neglectable" issue.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 16, 2006)

thnx buddy  

But regarding to the icons, its not a issue or BUG, actually I made this VS for x48 icon size!


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 16, 2006)

ohk good enough though


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2006)

I think u didnt copy those VS to *%windir%\Resources\Themes* folder, thats why those VS r not displayed in the list!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 17, 2006)

Superb Theme you've made Vishal G. & very small in size too (for downloading).

But i have only one problem, for which you've already given a remedy-- its the text/icon cut-off in start menu.

Isnt there any other way to solve this, because when i turn ON "Large Icons", My desktop becomes kinda TINY (with those large Icons).

take a look your self

 Default Settings
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/511/mydesktopvk6.th.jpg

  With Large icons.
*img83.imageshack.us/img83/4330/mydesktoplargeiconscj1.th.jpg

By the way Thanks Again for Your Visual Theme Mr. Vista.
Your theme really livens up my Desktop with this Lamborghini Gallardo


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually I created that VS for x48 icon size coz in VISTA Desktop Icons are shown in BIG size by default and I kinda liked them  

May be I'll create another version for small icons in future  

thnx for ur appreciations


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2006)

cool


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2006)

vishal i hv installed bricopacks' visat inspiration .... and if i install ur theme wat changes will occur can they co-exist .... as i see from ur screenshot the disk capacity is shown under the drive which i currently dont hav and that is the feature that i really want .... besides also the icons


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply  Vishal Gupta

Please do make a version for small icons


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2006)

thnx guys for ur comments  

@mAV3

All such packs just install a visual style in *%windir%\Resources\Themes* folder along with other stuffs, so u can safely copy my VS to that folder and apply it. All other changes will remain unchanged and u can use my VS  

And regarding to the status bar for drives, actually I got that utility many months before from a site (can't remember the name  ), but for u I hv uploaded the file here. So just d/l the file, extract it and then run the EXE file and voilla, u can see the status bar   Actually this utility contains some icons and it detects the size of the drive and then sets appropriate icon for it in the registry! 

OK!

I think u guys will like it:  

VistaVG v2.0


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2006)

thanx vishal .... and wat my question was reffering to was that vista inspirant allows me to hav the common tasks on top and also hav the vista styled icon bar on the top of the screen (like u hv in ur screen shot) ..... will all that remain same and only the icons and colors will change and the common tasks will be displayed as they are and the vista styled icon bar will remain as it is???

and yeah the status bar rox .... thanx ..... however ... i found that there is a bug ..... when u browse for selection and u get a dropdown menu the icons are not displayed 

here's a screenshot .... 

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/9020/untitledym7.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2006)

Ur dock will remain unchanged but Common tasks will be changed to left!

But if u want to show them at Top as they r showing currently in the vista inspirant pack, then just copy the *Shellstyle.dll* file, which u'll find in "*Shell* folder of ur current theme and paste it in my *VistaVG*'s *Shell -> NormalColor* folder!

Regarding to ur mentioned BUG, its not a BUG in theme, actually the theme has nothing to do with those icons  And its working perfectly here in my comp  

I think u hv to reset Icon Cache and they will be there again


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanx @Vishal Gupta for the Version 2.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm glad u liked it buddy


----------



## Ace Ventura (Oct 18, 2006)

*Hi Dude,*

Awesome job, I liked the visual stye

Keep the good work!!

Expecting more !!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2006)

thnx buddy


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 19, 2006)

really nice man!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2006)

Its cooooooooooooooll but when i open d start menu (i have XP) the links such as my computer,my docs are partially hidden is there any way i can fix this?
the visual style however is xcellent


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2006)

@thewisecrab, you should read the "NOTE" in the download site.
you have to change the icon size.

& if you dont prefer large icons, then download the "Version 2" from the same site. the link's under "Update"


----------



## vasulic (Oct 26, 2006)

Vista u r great


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

great work


can u post some links to awsome MSSTYLES like urs


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

hey vishal .....can u pls make some more themes ....ur works are always excellant


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 27, 2006)

excellent....    thanks for sharing it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

thnx  

@ax3

To change the progress bar, open my msstyles file in Resource Hacker and replace following BITMAPs with ur desired ones:  

*VISTA_PROGRESSCHUNKVERT_BMP
VISTA_PROGRESSCHUNK_BMP*


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

@Vishal : UR GOD !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 28, 2006)

thnx guys  
Its really so nice of u


----------



## PCWORM (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks man.....Keep up with your work

   we want more.....!!!


----------



## nitro_carbon T2 (Nov 18, 2006)

you are so cool man  ...............
keep up your work .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 18, 2006)

thnx guys!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks Vishal


----------



## mkmkmk (Nov 21, 2006)

nice job...........


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2006)

vishal ne way of incorporating ur theme along with the semi transparent title bars and also where are the common tasks placed in ur theme are the at the left (xp default) or on top .... brico packs vista style????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry for the late answer coz I was not online since 2 days  

1.) Transparent titlebars are only possible in WindowBlinds skins, its not possible in msstyles!  

2.) The common tasks are at left side in my theme!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

hi Vishal (Mr. Vista) , i have a very unsual problem, which has surfaced just yesterday.

My problem=> i'm not able to select any theme EXCEPT default Windows Classic & XP. even if i double click on your theme "windows visual style" icon  located here="C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\VistaVG" the "Display Properties" window pops up & shows only "Royal XP Noir" theme & the default themes. no other theme is accessible.

i've been using your Theme (VistaVG),another one (Vista Z4), XP Noir for very long time now.

recently i unistalled "Object Dock Icon packager/Installer" (expired trial s/w), which also Un-Installed some Icon (third party) ,which is common.
but those icons are *not * uninstalled in other "User Account" & all the Themes work fine in that Account. (both accounts are "Administrator acc.)

P.S. i installed Object dock in C: Drive, but its not there(as a result of un-installation, so how are all those icons still working.

i ran the Tune Up Utilities 2007 "1-Click Maintanence" & CCleaner in that account & its clean now. but still all those icons & theme work in that acc.


----------



## manas (Dec 22, 2006)

Can I try to answer that ?

First, it looks like you will have to patch your uxtheme.dll file again. Download the Uxtheme patcher and run it.

Secondly, goto the user account and delete the Icon Cache. You can do this using TweakUI --- Repair ---- Rebuild Icons

Download Uxtheme patcher

Download Tweak UI


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestions @manas.

but i did not install "uxtheme.dll", coz when i tried it, it showed me this \/\/ message & Exited.
*img459.imageshack.us/img459/7936/untitledag9.th.jpg

btw i tried the "Icon Repair" from the TuneUp Utilities 2007, but nothing changed.(after taking these actions i posted here for help).
 but i hadent Deleted the "IconCache.dll" located here 
==>C:\Documents and Settings\BMW M3 GTR\Local Settings\Application Data"  (the file located here has to be deleted. right? or is it some other one.)

there are two files, one-> "IconCache.dll" & "IconCache.db_313" @ that location. i deleted both.
------------------
Update
------------------
I did as you said, deleting the icon...file & repairing Icons using Tweak UI, but No Change. 

do i have to "register" any  dll file???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 22, 2006)

OK! I hv come  

Buddy, the error u r getting bcoz of u hv stored the Setup files in "C:\Windows" folder, isnt it?
There must be *I386* folder under "C:\Windows" folder. Just rename the folder and run the patch again


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

but i did not use this patcher @ first place, i've been using your themes without this.
is IconPackager behind this.

anyways, i've renamed those folders (i386 in Windows & C: drive).
i've patched & now about to restart the PC.
__________
*updated*

know what. as you've Guessed. IT WORKED. 

thanks guys for Helpin me out. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/bow.gif

btw are those folders neccessary (i386), b'coz as you mentioned that i've stored Setup files in WINDOWS folder, it seems to me its not needed.

its been there from the beggining, i guess the OEM XP (in my case HP Pavilion) store them there as default. *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/950/upset.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm glad my trick worked  
afaik, u can safely delete the folder bcoz this folder contains Setup files  
Try to move the folder to Recycle Bin, if it doesnt give ne error, then u can safely delete it


----------



## manas (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad to hear your problem was solved.


----------



## rajivrocks (Dec 28, 2006)

even i faced the same problem while installing the theme but now i have successfully installed it

my problem is that the top right corner is split up.. i mean the close button n all tht are not together...plz see the attachment


*img132.imageshack.us/img132/2051/untitleddy2.jpg


----------



## ketanbodas (Dec 28, 2006)

When is your next one coming up, sir ?


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 28, 2006)

THIS IS MY SCREENSHOT WITH 'FIREFOX' AND 'MY COMPUTER' OPEN:
*i71.photobucket.com/albums/i149/shankarganesh/vistavg.jpgthat was good, vishal.

*the title of the active window, sometimes, when maximised is not that much catchy. it's tough to read. can you rectify it, vishal?*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 28, 2006)

rajivrocks said:
			
		

> even i faced the same problem while installing the theme but now i have successfully installed it
> 
> my problem is that the top right corner is split up.. i mean the close button n all tht are not together...plz see the attachment
> 
> ...




  WHICH SOFTWARE UR USING TO TAKE THIS SCREEN SHOT CAN U TELL ME


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 28, 2006)

> *originally posted by nightmare:*
> WHICH SOFTWARE UR USING TO TAKE THIS SCREEN SHOT CAN U TELL ME


The question is not to me, though, I did this: pressed the PRINTSCREEN button on the keyboard, opened MS Painted, pasted using Ctrl+V, saved it as a .JPG, uploaded it to photobucket, and then linked it using the *www.cheesebuerger.de/images/midi/frech/d005.gif tags on the forum. it's pretty easy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

i guess @rajivrocks used a Camera. coz the corners have round edge.

i use the "Print Scr" (print screen) key on my keyboard.

just press that key-> open "Paint"-> "Ctrl+V"->save as jpeg.  thats all.

------------
edited
------------
@shankar_ganesh
he he, we both posted same answer @ same time.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 28, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i guess @rajivrocks used a Camera. coz the corners have round edge.
> 
> i use the "Print Scr" (print screen) key on my keyboard.
> 
> just press that key-> open "Paint"-> "Ctrl+V"->save as jpeg.  thats all.


evryone uses this way only


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

rajivrocks said:
			
		

> even i faced the same problem while installing the theme but now i have successfully installed it
> 
> my problem is that the top right corner is split up.. i mean the close button n all tht are not together...plz see the attachment



try reinstalling the UXtheme 

for reinstalling the uxtheme & its link, please refer this post by @manas

does the other theme also show the same spaced out boxes.
______________________________

@Tech Geek, i didnt know this method before joining this forum.
might be the same case with @NIGHTMARE too.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 28, 2006)

@rajivrocks
Its happening bcoz u might changed some settings in Appearance tab, like horizontal spacing, icon size, etc. or u might hv changed the fonts?
Just apply the default Luna style and then again apply my theme, and all will be fine  

@ketanbodas
Now-a-days I'm having my exams, but may be in future I'll release another one  

@shankar_ganesh
I tried to make it look-a-like Vista, but it may be changed using resource hacker. If I'll get time, I'll try to change it


----------



## rajivrocks (Dec 31, 2006)

@s18000rpm
Even i use the "Print Scr" method...

@Vishal Gupta
yaar it didnt worked


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 3, 2007)

TRY THIS FOR CHANGING UR DESKTOP THEME*storage.stardock.com/files/desktopx_public.exe


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

^^why are you typing all letters in CAPS.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 3, 2007)

WHY ANY PROBLEM TO READ


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

its like as if you're shouting at us.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 3, 2007)

WAT HAPPEN NO PROBLEM TO READ THIS ONE {CAPITAL PROBLEM SOLVE HMM} 






]..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

^^what??? *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/upset.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 3, 2007)

^^why are you typing all letters in CAPS.


----------



## Ron (Jan 4, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> VistaVG by ~Vishal-Gupta



 Hey Vishal,
  Your Name "VISHAL" Really Goes Well With ur Image………….. 

Kyuki Tusi Computer Kay Genius Ho.....Hacking Ka Guru Ho……......
You hAVE vAST iNFO IN COMPUTER……………..


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 4, 2007)

Which picture are you talking about??


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 16, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to write his name in a picture,n usin which software


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't get u buddy!  
Can u pls be more clear about ur query?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

iceman is freezin. man ........u'll never understand him.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 18, 2007)

he is asking about  avatar of vishal


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , u can use any image editor like photoshop ....... all that


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

MS Paint too can do this.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yup , but if u want a good one..........photoshop will be better......well


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> MS Paint too can do this.


i tried it in MS paint. it cannot be done there
the background where we want to type the text becomes white
you need to use photoshop


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah.....1 point to see


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

nope it does not.
there's a option in the left pane [two icons @ bottom],(which appears when you select Add Text), when you select the bottom one, there's no bacground (the pic becomes background.)

see this example...*img442.imageshack.us/img442/8374/bmwcs2.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 18, 2007)

hey
you are right it is working


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok..... 1 more point to see .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

this my a software setup is looking like some DOS application it happens with some other setup wat wrong with my windows plz see it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2007)

^^
Seems that ur Windows Icon Cache has gone corrupted.  
Try this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=390363&postcount=2


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

@ thanks for  solving   my problem


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2007)

My pleasure buddy.


----------



## delivi (Jan 20, 2007)

thanx friend that was a great theme


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 20, 2007)

^^
I'm glad that u liked it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> I'm glad that u liked it.


when are you planning to make the next theme??
waiting for it eagerly


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 20, 2007)

Me too don't know when I'll release the next theme? coz now-a-days I'm too busy and can't get time for making the theme. But I hv a few ideas for the new theme and will make it asap


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Me too don't know when I'll release the next theme? coz now-a-days I'm too busy and can't get time for making the theme. But I hv a few ideas for the new theme and will make it asap


best of luck for the next theme


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2007)

My Folder Option Is Invisible From Tools How Can I Enable Again


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

^^ SOLUTION: Folder Options not available in Tools Menu!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 22, 2007)

these two things display
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/4803/200701220254122eu.png


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

^^
Did u also check the same DWORD value in:  

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: VistaVGhav problem in it) A New Visual Style for XP Released by Me !*

It is a very gud and impressive style for windows thanks VISTA 

I hav 1 problem with it:- the 1st side is very gud but the other side which displays my computer,music etc is a bit short and therefopre some starting letters of the icons have disappeared.
Plz tell me how did u created this style:- by any software or by coding
Thanks in advance           :roll:


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

You need to Download the *Version 2* of the VistaVG theme 



> From *www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/ (the download link given in FIRST PAGE )
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> For ppl, who are facing menu cut-off problem in Start Menu bcoz of 32x icon size, I hv released a special version for 32x icon size today!



so download the v2 from -> *www.deviantart.com/deviation/41135613/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 22, 2007)

@ vishal -->which file first one or last one in first file blank in the value data and second file the value data is 91.

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/4803/200701220254122eu.png


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

^^
Buddy, u hv to delete the DWORD value *NoFolderOptions*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

Then Wat I Can Do


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thax sir!!
pls teach us also how to become a great designer like you!!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey buddy.............
Form where can i get the original win vista theme for winxp.........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 3, 2007)

^^
There is no as such original Vista theme for XP.  
All themes available on net are custom made like mine.


----------



## casanova (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Vishal, I used ur theme today. V1.0 works fine for me. But u missed out 1 thing. Currently there is no click event possible on the user image. U should enable it to go to User Accounts.  Nice efforts and good theme. Bravo


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 14, 2007)

^^
Yeah! I disabled it but I'll enable it in future versions.


----------



## casanova (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^
Waiting eagerly for that future version.  I wud prefer the details applet to the left instead of it being in the bottom. Why?? We cannot see a thumbnail when it is below.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

^^
In Vista the common tasks are displayed at bottom and looks better than XP one, thats why I placed them in bottom in my theme. 
But if u want it in left-side, then d/l following file:

*www.MegaShare.com/111669

extract it and then copy it to following folder:

*%windir%\Resources\Themes\VistaVG\Shell\NormalColor*

There will be an existing file with same name, just overwrite that.


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh thx vishal for the new link. I know it is displayed at the bottom in vista. BTW I like it at the left hand in XP and bottom in Vista 
I dunno why..
Thx again. U have still sticked to ur perfect location. I said u to revert back to it long back and u did it. So nice of u.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy. I'll release the next version very soon.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2007)

My restart option is not working perfectly  when i press restart window shutting down but after few second it stop and show a black screen then i press button from cabinet manually


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

It has nothing to do with the theme buddy.  
It'll be better if u start a new topic for it.  
Make sure that atx is enabled in BIOS settings and also make sure that ur VGA drivers are up-to-date.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys..May be u have already come across it..I found 2 cool screen savers at some site...these are based on Vista and meant for WinXP users..hope u like them too...Download link is *www.savefile.com/files/581954


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Hey Vishal, I used ur theme today. V1.0 works fine for me. But u missed out 1 thing. Currently there is no click event possible on the user image. U should enable it to go to User Accounts.  Nice efforts and good theme. Bravo


Now its enabled buddy. I hv enabled "User Accounts" option in the "*Basic*" style of my new theme "*VistaVG Ultimate*".  



			
				casanova said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Waiting eagerly for that future version. I wud prefer the details applet to the left instead of it being in the bottom. Why?? We cannot see a thumbnail when it is below.


It has also been done! Now Common tasks are on left in the new theme.  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60593


----------

